# "How to make your very own Chuck Plate"



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 8, 2018)

Materials needed 
3/4" Plywood ---- preferably Baltic Birch
1 1/2" Screws ----TapCon screws preferred, but # 12-14 or 1/4"sheetmetal countersink screws will do.
Good wood glue

1 - Get yourself a piece of 3/4" Baltic Birch. All you need is one piece at least 6" square, and another at least
3" square. look for a cabinet shop in your area, and see what they have in scraps.
2 - Locate centers on both pieces.
3 - In both piece drill center holes to match. ( 1/4" screw needs a 3/16" hole")
4 - Glue the two pieces and use a screw to center them.
5 - Clamp them together.
6 - After glue is set, remove the clamps.
7 - Remove the screw.
8 - Place the 6" square up against whatever type chucking device you choose.
9 - Bring up the tailstock, using the screw hole for center centering it.
10 - Turn the 3" square to fit your chuck. That is now the tenon. It does not need to be any deeper than the 
depth of chuck jaws, about 3/8" deep.
11 - Turn the 6" square round.
12 - After both pieces are sized to fit your lathe, place a pencil mark at least 3/4" from the outer edge, and
the smaller diameter, 1/2" from the edge of tenon.
13 - Mark locations for each screw you are going to use. I use 4 screws in the inner ring and 8 screws on
the outer ring all equally spaced. It's 90 degrees apart on the inner ring, and 45 degrees on the outer
ring.
14 - Drill the screw hole with the proper bit.
15 - Insert the screws, mount into your chuck, mount the blank between centers, and rough the shape and make a tenon.
16 - Remove the now rough blank, remove the Chuck Plate, reverse you piece, clean up any wobble you might
have and start removing the innards.

It's so simple even a woodturner can do it.

............ Jerry (in Tucson)



.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 8, 2018)

Any

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 8, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Any




Lou, I made the first wooden Chuck Plate back in about August, 2010. After proving it worked for me, I posted a "How To" and pictures on my favorite woodworking site. Sawmillcreek is where the real detailed instructions are. I did manage to save it to my computer back then, but since then I've had to get another because the crap from sawmill creek hierarchy gummed up the old computer. I had to get another, and don't want to muck up the works....... Actually, I'm gonna join with an alias, and go to the site, log in and copy my stuff. Then I can post them here. 

What you see above is a condensed version of the long winded article I wrote on how to make a Chuck Plate. 

I stated that plywood is the preferred wood to use. I made my first using a piece of Hard Maple for the tenon and plate. Within a month of use, Ther was a crack that went across the face of the plate. The tenon was oriented long grain across the cross grain. That is what kept it together. 

If anyone attempts to make one, please do not use drywall screws. . Use the Tapcon screws if you can find them. I erred on the size in the instructions. Use 1 1/4" screws on the outer rim, and 1 1/2" screws in the tenon. If you can find 1 3/4" screws, that would be better for the tenon. Counter sink them. The outer rim screws do not need to be counter sunk......Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 9, 2018)

Just giving you a hard time...thanks for posting.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 9, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Just giving you a hard time...thanks for posting.



You might think you're giving me a hard time, but I'm still gonna hafta join that site to recover what's mine. It's ironic that they have it and I don't, and I'm the long winded author.............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 9, 2018)

The thing I hated about that site was that forced you to use your entire real name. Screw you. I'm ripjack13 or ripjack thirteen on every single forum I have joined. I don't change for nothing no matter the rules you have in place....


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 9, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> please do not use drywall screws. . Use the Tapcon screws


Let me add, that drywall screws have no shear strength. that's why you should not use them.
and tapcon screws are usually used for concrete, so they have great shear strength. They, like all screws can break if you don't pre-drill a hole.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 9, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Let me add, that drywall screws have no shear strength. that's why you should not use them.
> and tapcon screws are usually used for concrete, so they have great shear strength. They, like all screws can break if you don't pre-drill a hole.



Pre-drilling will also keep the screws from splitting the wood. ................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

